

Ask HN: How did you promote your Kickstarter campaign? - mmanulis

Looking for what worked for people launching on Kickstarter.  What kind of media did you go after?  How did you do that?  Did you already have contacts or did you build them before launch?
======
murtza
My Kickstarter campaign failed but here is what I learned.

Start contacting people before your campaign about backing you. Also contact
local newspapers and blogs in your niche. Send them a short email about why
this is relevant to their audience, and attach a press release they can use
when writing their article. On launch day, send an email reminder to everybody
you know to get funding. Tell them if they do not have money to give, then to
please share it on Twitter and Facebook.

If you have a big first day, then you can get on the front page of
Kickstarter. Being on Kickstarter's front page will drive a lot of traffic to
your page.

R/Kickstarter, the subreddit for Kickstarter is a good place to share and get
feedback on your project. Also, read through past threads to see what lessons
you can learn.

